# ROSIE AFTER BATH AND BEING CHASED



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rosie all nice and clean and the two year old chasing her. Does she have more hair than she should? lol*

*Maybe we could put her up for best Halloween dog.*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE those flying eyebrows!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Rosie looks like she is having fun! Yes, those eyebrows are cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a girl. She looks like she has your spirit.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is adorable, it's easy to see why she has your heart.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Love it! You can tell by the look in her eyes, she's on a mission!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The two year old grandson is a terror. She didn't want him to catch her.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, that is a lot of coat! awesome pictures!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE the flying hair photo!! That is wild!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks like she loves being chased!!! Great picture, great coat! Go Rosie!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow - Rosie is moving fast ~~~~~~~~


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How are your shoulders holding up with all that grooming?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------

